# Health plans with best dental cover (VHI, Quinn,Vivas, Hospital Saturday Fund etc?)



## alanmcdale (8 Aug 2007)

Hi,
I have just spent ~€800 on dental work that included fillings, an extraction and 2 visits with the hygienist.
It cost ~€100 even with PRSI, for a filling. Is this Expensive for a large filling?
He has advised me that I will need 2 crowns and perhaps a root canal in 6 months to a year.
After explaining the cost(about €1000 per crown ) and that VHI have a plan that will cover a large portion of these costs (50%).
He also said that you have to be with them 6 months before you can claim. I checked on the VHI Web-site and it looks like there is a 12 month waiting period.
Can anyone advise on the best thing to do here or an alternate health care company that provide good dental cover?
I don’t really want to go abroad for treatment.

Thanks

AlanMc


----------



## Protocol (8 Aug 2007)

*Re: Health plans with best dental cover*

You can get tax relief at up to 41% on all non-routine dental costs.


----------



## foxylady (10 Aug 2007)

*Re: Health plans with best dental cover*



alanmcdale said:


> Hi,
> I have just spent ~€800 on dental work that included fillings, an extraction and 2 visits with the hygienist.
> It cost ~€100 even with PRSI, for a filling. Is this Expensive for a large filling?
> He has advised me that I will need 2 crowns and perhaps a root canal in 6 months to a year.
> ...


 
You could try the hospital saturday fund. They have different plans form around €3 p/w to €12 p/w and you can claim back money for all sorts of things. On another note maybe you couls shop around for new dentist. I recently had 2 extractions , 4 fillings and 2 lots of gum treatment which cost me under 500 and the fillings were around the 45 mark (amalgam ones) White fillings around 70. You can pm me for dentist name if you are based in dublin.


----------

